# poverty raft porn



## Eclectic Dirtbag

I took "Waterworld" down Cat a few years ago.


----------



## shappattack




----------



## k2andcannoli




----------



## FlyingDutchman

Where's the bum fire?


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Hang over part two.


----------



## dsruss

NICE!! Shelled out pop-up campers make great trailers, reduce, re-use, recycle! If a person wanted to pick up one cheap they could probably find an abundance of such icons in Wyandotte county, Kansas, that KCK. My trailer is not far off, re-welded, former folding trailer from Harbor freight.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dsruss

And the can of Natty Light on the back is too perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Bucket boat bath slide...a little soap..a little coors....it has a torn floor...but it's a bucket..5uck-it


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Poverty class 4 at its finest.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Smoking tranny


----------



## sammyphsyco

Come on let's see then rigs. If you live in poverty so you can afford a high end boat and gear then you too qualify as a poverty rafter.


----------



## k2andcannoli

Canoe Cats are awesome for floating. What a party barge!


----------



## colorado_steve

took this down the san juan for 7 days.... 40+ patches, had to pump 3 times a day, my ice was gone on day 2, july 4th launch date during a very hot summer.... it was awesome


----------



## Andy H.

Where's Grif when we need him?


----------



## sammyphsyco

colorado_steve said:


> took this down the san juan for 7 days.... 40+ patches, had to pump 3 times a day, my ice was gone on day 2, july 4th launch date during a very hot summer.... it was awesome



That's what I'm talking about! Have leaky raft and top of pump, will raft for food.


----------



## LSB

colorado_steve said:


> took this down the san juan for 7 days.... 40+ patches, had to pump 3 times a day, my ice was gone on day 2, july 4th launch date during a very hot summer.... it was awesome


Hey 
That looks like my old boat
Did it say Los Rios on the side


----------



## lncoop

Stickers are ready!


----------



## Jon Brower

*Battle Cat*

Had to patch a tube and the old battle cat was looking pretty banged up with all the 2x4's and missing a tube. She made it 6 days down the Salt.


----------



## Beardance42

The Madness 3...San Juan, 1995. Pre-bladder Aire Cougar. 

Had to pump it every two hours or the frame dipped into the water.

I still have the frame...and (yikes, now that I think about it), the oars.


----------



## colorado_steve

LSB said:


> Hey
> That looks like my old boat
> Did it say Los Rios on the side


i never saw that on the side. that photo is about 6 years old and i owned the boat for about 3 years before i took it down the juan


----------



## LSB

colorado_steve said:


> i never saw that on the side. that photo is about 6 years old and i owned the boat for about 3 years before i took it down the juan


Nah
You'd know if it was mine. It had glued on letters. I got it from an outfit in Taos.
I ran it for a couple of years then I put it on the board at Four Corners and before I got to my house in Taco Flats Tony had left a message saying that his buddy would buy it sight unseen.

BTW, speaking of my Durango days is my picture still up in OldTymers? You cant miss it. The Boss and I are in a blue half sunk canoe in smelter. The bow is completely buried, I'm bracing for Jesus in the stern and she's just paddling away like she's got no cares at all. 
As cool as Missoula is I still miss Durango.


----------



## PowderHoar

30 year old NRS rubber. paid approx $100.









Straps For a motor mount I learned. I cut those off right away.









It had a little leak...heh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYovYpFrEBc&feature=youtu.be

We barely made it off the Colorado River on it's second trip, had to pump up one side every hour.
But now after some patches, and I replaced a couple of leaky military valves, put a fishing frame on it and it's great. Held air for the rest of the summer!


----------



## colorado_steve

LSB said:


> BTW, speaking of my Durango days is my picture still up in OldTymers? You cant miss it. The Boss and I are in a blue half sunk canoe in smelter. The bow is completely buried, I'm bracing for Jesus in the stern and she's just paddling away like she's got no cares at all.


Yep, it's still there!! awesome picture by the way


----------



## Grif

Andy H. said:


> Where's Grif when we need him?












Shit... Here's my rig. They found oil behind my trailer and I'm rich now! You should see my groover!


----------



## grumper13

A buddy of mine keeps talking about making a cat (of sorts) by making a frame for his 2 tomcat duckies.....I keep saying "do it already!". He's pretty crafty and I know he'd produce something workable.....maybe if I tell him about this thread, it'll nudge him into action. The lure of fame, that is!


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Do it. Turn that tomcat into a cougar.


----------



## sammyphsyco

Grif said:


> Shit... Here's my rig. They found oil behind my trailer and I'm rich now! You should see my groover!


Who needs a trailer house with a rig like that?


----------



## portercassidy

I think I have posted this before. But my first boat. A free Udisco.


----------



## codycleve

My first boat on a trip down the owyhee, $180 on sale at Bi-Mart... I have a bigger read boat now.


----------



## BoscoBoater

codycleve said:


> My first boat on a trip down the owyhee, $180 on sale at Bi-Mart... I have a bigger read boat now.




A read boat? Sweet... Is it a kayak or a raft?





















Either way I am jealous!:sad:


So how do them puppies handle in the gnar?


----------



## codycleve

lol "bigger red boat".. but those look pretty sweet.. had a lot of fun with that cat. they do pretty well as long as you dont put them in a hole thats longer than they are... It made alberton george a lot more fun than it is now.. best thing is it was easy to flip back up by yourself.. Mid stream of course..


----------



## soggy_tortillas

BoscoBoater said:


> A read boat? Sweet... Is it a kayak or a raft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way I am jealous!:sad:
> 
> 
> So how do them puppies handle in the gnar?


Hehe, I believe those are "reed" boats, my good sir. Sorry... spelling and grammar and plays on words... wee!


----------



## Claytonious




----------



## restrac2000

Claytonious said:


>


What size oars and oar towers with that beautiful craft? 

Phillip


----------



## BoscoBoater

Claytonious said:


>


Man! I swear that looks just like my Granpappies old dancin' log...


It sure brings back fond memories of that horny old bastard.... His game was so hot the chicks would literally sing his praises.... no shit...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upsZZ2s3xv8


----------



## sea hag

my $50 bucket boat in the tails of big drop 3. Homemade motormount, tarp and pvc pipe bimini, exploded therm-a-rest found on road, also visible.

(the boat came with a cooler and frame at that price)


----------



## Claytonious

restrac2000 said:


> What size oars and oar towers with that beautiful craft?
> 
> Phillip


 Oars? You must be rich. I don't even have a log yet, this is a picture of somebody else's log.


----------



## whiskey_river

Old 90's bucket Achilles's bucket boat. EMT frame, Costco cooler, the works. For sale!


----------



## tomrefried

Here's something we threw together during an overnight swiftwater rescue class, A Sotar, Lynx II, and a Stiletto.


----------



## Learch

tomrefried said:


> Here's something we threw together during an overnight swiftwater rescue class, A Sotar, Lynx II, and a Stiletto.


Tom, I enjoy your NRS blogs greatly. Just got to run the lower Deschutes for the first time a couple weeks ago. I had a blast.


----------



## dardusius

*Lake raft jalpoy*

14' cat strapped to the front of an 18' cat, pushed by a 4hp motor for a long weekend Powell trip with 12 people. Best part was when we stopped to offer assistance to a luxury house boat that had broken down. Actually, we were able to offer assistance without even slowing down - we were going that fast.


----------



## zercon

*Ghetto boaters*

The fact that the boats name is misspelled makes it even better.


----------



## mcfarrel

tomrefried said:


> Here's something we threw together during an overnight swiftwater rescue class, A Sotar, Lynx II, and a Stiletto.


Big water requires the "Triple-Rig"


----------



## unlucky

*Going retro in 2013*

I had previously repaired 3 of the 4 baffles. 3 of 4 chambers seemed good enough. The seam over the only baffle I didn't repair gave out with one day left on a 7 day Desolation Canyon trip... We gave it a quick fix before paddling out. Glad we brought a 6" ghetto pump on that trip too! 

Any one looking for a used boat to practice repairs on?

early 80"s Udisko with lots of miles - usually holds air
rotting wood frame
carpet rowing seat
wood oars


----------



## tomrefried

Learch said:


> Tom, I enjoy your NRS blogs greatly. Just got to run the lower Deschutes for the first time a couple weeks ago. I had a blast.


Thanks, But you must be thinking of Rob Lyon, He does a lot of sea kayak expeditions and does lots of writing (great stuff by the way). Same island though.


----------



## seantana

Ran the Blackfoot with these guys this weekend. Maravia that spent "At least 30 years in dad's garage", every seam was stretched and discolored, it held air for about an hour at a time, but dig the adjustable oar towers and rower's seat.


----------



## sammyphsyco

seantana said:


> Ran the Blackfoot with these guys this weekend. Maravia that spent "At least 30 years in dad's garage", every seam was stretched and discolored, it held air for about an hour at a time, but dig the adjustable oar towers and rower's seat.




Sweet, kind of like the rat rod of rafts.


----------



## Learch

tomrefried said:


> Thanks, But you must be thinking of Rob Lyon, He does a lot of sea kayak expeditions and does lots of writing (great stuff by the way). Same island though.


Wow, what are the odds. I just assumed since you had the same 1st name you had to be Lyons, my bad 

Wait, how do I know you aren't just protecting your identity? lol


----------



## Daryl

Made an armada of 3 18' Hyside pro bucket boats. Used redwood 2x8s and 1-1/2" EMT for the frames, Dewalt tool boxes for our dryboxes which are cavernous and stayed dry, lifetime tables for front passenger seating and slings/cargo bags made from super sacks. Worked great far Yampa trip!


Put photos of my poverty fire pans as well using the bottoms of 55 and 40 gallon barrels. Cut 3/4" black couplings in half at a slight angle, welded them into the bottom threads out and use 8" galvanized nipples for legs. The pans nest and the smaller one us used for cooking (higher 8" wall) and a BBQ grate covers it perfectly. My 20" cook pan fits nicely on the grate as well.


----------



## bells

Eclectic Dirtbag said:


> I took "Waterworld" down Cat a few years ago.


Glad to see that "Waterworld" (aka "Hippiechick") survived Cat! She served us well for a few years before.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10224&stc=1&d=1435794606


----------



## readNrun

Daryl said:


> Made an armada of 3 18' Hyside pro bucket boats. .....snip.


You know what's great to see...that even with all the amazing ingenious ways to get on the river, that, for the most part, people don't skimp on PFDs.

With our busy last couple of months this is one area one should NEVER go poverty.


----------



## Daryl

The rafts might not be gazillion dollar investments but we had all of the safety accoutrements; multiple z drags, sat phone, h20 galore, pfds, throw bags, throw cushions and lobster tails for dinner. 

We even had swim leashes made from 40' webbing for the kids to keep them from drifting too far from the boat when they swam (voluntarily).


----------



## Gaper

2000 Maravia Ranger that I picked up in Tennessee beginning of summer. Ran commercially for 14 years. Put over 20 patches on her since then, and just took her on her maiden voyage down the Westwater last weekend. She hissed the whole way down but only had to be pumped up once in the morning.


----------



## sammyphsyco

Not quite done yet. So far I will have less than 300$ in my frame not counting the decks. All the T's, corners, towers and oar locks are frome Raft Frame, Cataraft, Cataraft frame, Whitewater Stern Frames. 
I bought all the 6061T-6 pipe they had, so they should have more pipe for me this week. I included enough extra length to each pipe so I could trim the ends of the pipe for a proper fit. 
After I have it mocked up on the boat I'll be using blue Lock tight. The beauty of lock tight is that's plenty strong enough to hold and easily reversible by using a heatime gun.


----------



## GoRiverGo

This was one of the rafts being used by a youth group we saw getting off the Green at Mineral Bottom. They had about 6 of these. They cut truck tubes and sealed the ends somehow to make their pontoons.


----------



## Daryl

That is so awesome! They win the category


----------

